# Knob on the skull



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

My last Golden had one... we called it her "smart bump"  She was very blocky otherwise. I would love to know what causes it, but it never seemed to bother her much.


----------



## GoldenRuby (Mar 5, 2012)

Our last golden had one too, but she did not have the boxy build.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

We call it Wyatt's knowledge knott Our Cody was a blockhead and no knott.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A friend of mine once commented to me about the bump you speak of. He referred to it as the intelligence node. I like that definition


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is called the Occiput or Occiputal Protuberance.


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

I remember writing that very question when our Rudi was about the same age. It seemed to appear out of nowhere, and all the responses in the forum said it was normal. Rest easy.


----------



## Mochis Mom (Apr 22, 2013)

My first golden didn't have one though my daughter's golden did. When we got our second golden we started noticing it when she was about 6 months old. At 16 months, it is very prominent now. I know that goldens aren't the only breed to get them since we had a beagle who had a very obvious "knobby" head. Since she lived to be 14 1/2 years old, I've never been very concerned about finding the bumps in our goldens.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I have heard they are called "Retriever Bumps", and are supposed to be a sign of intelligence!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

We've always called it a knowledge knob!


----------

